# Whees and tires on their way



## JD99 (Mar 27, 2018)

Got a shipping notice from carid on Friday evening, my new wheels and tires are on their way. Should arrive on Wednesday.

Ill take before and after shots once i get them and get them installed.

:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Post some pic's before and after.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Those tires?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Ironic!
I just made a thread about how lousy these tires perform.
Hint: these tires take about 10PSI more pressure to run 'normal'.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-changed-my-tires-milestar-tires-wouldnt.html


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

I responded to your tire "thing". I'm still up in the air still on the tires though. The last picture is on a very cold day! Once again I run 40psi cold, 43psi is the reading on the car after they're wsrn.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Post some pic's before and after.


B&A























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JD99 (Mar 27, 2018)

Nope not the ones I'm getting
Walmart Tires LOL.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

JD99 said:


> Nope not the ones I'm getting
> Walmart Tires LOL.


So far I like these...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

aaron.terveen said:


> B&ASent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Kinda meant from the side so we can see how they changed the appearance of the car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Kinda meant from the side so we can see how they changed the appearance of the car.


Well, that isn't the OP, either...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Well, that isn't the OP, either...


Oh well -  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I just replied to the replier not thinkin'


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Oh well -  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I just replied to the replier not thinkin'


When I first read it, I thought it was too...then I realized it wasn't related to the OP at all, haha.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Kinda meant from the side so we can see how they changed the appearance of the car.


Who are you asking...this is the ONLY sideish shot I have.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

aaron.terveen said:


> Who are you asking...this is the ONLY sideish shot I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minus the front wind deflector & tint









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

aaron.terveen said:


> Who are you asking...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



The OP


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

On my Chevy Eco, I have lower profile tires.
They can handle up to 50PSI (as stamped on the sidewall).
So far, I pumped 40PSI on a rainy day.
Next day it was sunny, and they measured 42PSI.
When driving, it went up to 45PSI.

On amazon there were people who had the 16" versions, rated at 40PSI, who did 40 (42 while hot).


----------

